# Wie viel Sone entsprechen  dB?



## HerrPenaten (10. November 2004)

Hab einen EKL Radial kühler für sockel 775 mit ca. 40 dB, was mit viel zu laut ist. Darum will ich mir einen neuen zulegen....
der Arctic Cooling Freezer7 hat eine sehr gute kühlleistung und eine geräuschentwickling von 1,2 Sone - Wie viel dB entspricht das? is der nun leiser oder nicht als der kühler von ekl?


----------



## ripitall (10. November 2004)

HerrPenaten am 10.11.2004 09:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab einen EKL Radial kühler für sockel 775 mit ca. 40 dB, was mit viel zu laut ist. Darum will ich mir einen neuen zulegen....
> der Arctic Cooling Freezer7 hat eine sehr gute kühlleistung und eine geräuschentwickling von 1,2 Sone - Wie viel dB entspricht das? is der nun leiser oder nicht als der kühler von ekl?



Hi, hab mal fix danach gegoogelt, hab aber das gefunden:

dB(A) - Sone
20 - - - 0,15
30 - - - 0,3
35 - - - 0,5
40 - - - 1
50 - - - 2

Problem dabei: 
Direkte Umwandlung per Formel ist nicht möglich, da Sone die subjektive Lautheit, dB(A) dagegen die gemessene Lautheit bezeichnet. 

Z.B.: Ein Lüfter Lüfter kann sehr wenig db "Lautstärke" verursachen (also wenig messbare Laustärke), diese aber in solch einer Frequenz, das diese stark "nervt". Bei Sone bekommt dieser doch dann einen höheren Wert als ein Lüfter, mit selber db Stärke. 

Also: Sone ist ein Wert, wie ein Gerät den Nutzer nervt. DB(A) hingegen ist ein reiner Messwert


So, hoffe dir geholfen zu haben

Noch was, ich les grad Sockel 775, n Pentium also, pass auf, die müssen net so sehr gekühlt werden wie n AMD, nimm auf jedenfall nen leisen Kühler/Lüfter. Guck dir mal sowas wie den AeroCool HT-101 an, da reicht auch n langsam drehender Lüfter, der so ca 20dB macht (weiss net, ob es den schon für den n Sockel gibt bzw ob der passt, aber ich denke mal, die können dir da weiter helfen)!!


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2004)

HerrPenaten am 10.11.2004 09:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab einen EKL Radial kühler für sockel 775 mit ca. 40 dB, was mit viel zu laut ist. Darum will ich mir einen neuen zulegen....
> der Arctic Cooling Freezer7 hat eine sehr gute kühlleistung und eine geräuschentwickling von 1,2 Sone - Wie viel dB entspricht das? is der nun leiser oder nicht als der kühler von ekl?


so ganz leichtist das nicht, das dB dynamischer berechnet wird. 20dB sind nicht doppelt so laut wie 10dB, sondern weit mehr als doppelt so laut...

allerdings sind 1,2sone sehr leise, 40dB sehr laut. wenn du mal tests von lüftern anschaust, dann sind da eher werte um die 28dB normal. der mit 1,2sone dürfte also deutlich leiser sein, aber wenn du pech hast hat der genau eine tonfrequenz, die dich trotz der leisen lautstärke nervt...


----------



## lowwriter (10. November 2004)

Herbboy am 10.11.2004 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> so ganz leichtist das nicht, das dB dynamischer berechnet wird. 20dB sind nicht doppelt so laut wie 10dB, sondern weit mehr als doppelt so laut...



afaik sind 20 db sehr wohl doppelt so laut wie 10 db, aber 30 db sind auch doppelt so laut wie 20db und 40 sind doppelt so laut wie 30db!!?


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2004)

lowwriter am 10.11.2004 20:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 10.11.2004 13:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ups, das war jetzt zufall... ich hätte lieber das 30db beispel nehmen sollen... was ich sagen sollte war, dass es frundsätzlich halt nicht so ist: 2 mal A dB = doppelt so laut wie A dB...


----------

